
Ludum Dare 45 gamejam starting soon - slater
http://ldjam.com/events/ludum-dare/45/
======
unwiredben
...and the theme is "Start With Nothing"

~~~
cableshaft
Kind of seems like most games have this theme, really. A lot of games are
about starting with nothing and then building up to something crazy.
Everything from Civilization to Final Fantasy to Katamari Damacy to Tetris
does this.

But hey, a constraint is a constraint. I'm sure some really clever games will
appear from this.

~~~
Pfhreak
Civilization, you start with a settler and some warriors. Final Fantasy starts
with a character or two. Tetris has a game board.

I mean, there's lots of places to play around with starting from an even more
primordial slate.

~~~
thethirdone
> ... Tetris has a game board.

> I mean, there's lots of places to play around with starting from an even
> more primordial slate.

I am struggling to see how you can start with a more primordial state than
Tetris. If there is no game world, you cannot possibly progress into there
being something you can interact with other than perhaps the game world
unfolding after some amount of predetermined time.

~~~
Pfhreak
I could imagine a universal paperclips style game where the initial interface
was literally just a solid color. That resolved over time as you moved your
mouse or typed, slowly gaining fidelity and using the randomness of your
movements to dynamically fill in some color scheme. (So it would eventually
resolve to a game space, but one that was uniquely colored by your actions.)

Conway's game of life often starts with nothing. You could pretty easily start
with literally just a white screen.

I could imagine some stuff that's probably closer to generative art starting
from nothing.

You could have a sea of noise that you sort of collect into a shape, which
eventually becomes your avatar. I think about a game like Warning Forever
played pretty well with the concept of starting with (almost) nothing.

------
georgeecollins
I wish I knew about this sooner. Hopefully I can do the next one.

~~~
jason_slack
me too. I'd love to be able to participate in one.

~~~
lee337
Advance notice of some other game jams coming up:

› GitHub Game Off (Nov 1)
[https://gameoff.github.com](https://gameoff.github.com)

› Global Game Jam (Jan 31)
[https://globalgamejam.org](https://globalgamejam.org)

[https://itch.io/jams](https://itch.io/jams) is a great resource for other
fun, niche jams.

------
soulofmischief
Who's in? 15 more minutes! Drop your LD username below and I'll play your game

~~~
nexuist
Me! Have no idea what the heck I'm doing but hoping for the "unconventional
travel" theme!

~~~
soulofmischief
That one would fit the game idea I had yesterday perfectly, in fact I could
bend quite a few of these themes to it, so fingers crossed! What's your LD
username so I can check your game out when it's finished?

edit: Start with nothing

~~~
nexuist
This is me: [https://ldjam.com/users/andi/](https://ldjam.com/users/andi/)

I don't know if I'm going to submit at all, but you can follow if you'd like.
Still racking my head for ideas to fit with this theme.

------
panpanna
Never participated in LD myself but I always try to follow up and check some
projects and read their code.

Ludum Dare is an unusual combination of talent, efficiency and humbleness. In
some sense the direct opposite of a typical IT workplace :)

